# Anyone else have synesthesia?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I have synesthesia and was wondering if anyone else with dp/dr has it. For me my sense of touch and hearing overlap and I physically feel sounds. I get electric shocks in my lower arms and fingertips and feel physical pleasure when listening to music I like. I also feel physical discomfort when listening to sounds that I do not like. I also see dates and months of the year in time lines.


----------



## Dominique- (Oct 27, 2010)

' timestamp= said:


> I have synesthesia and was wondering if anyone else with dp/dr has it. For me my sense of touch and hearing overlap and I physically feel sounds. I get electric shocks in my lower arms and fingertips and feel physical pleasure when listening to music I like. I also feel physical discomfort when listening to sounds that I do not like. I also see dates and months of the year in time lines.


Can't say I've had these experiences but I can vaguely imagine what you mean (and it sounds really interesting). It does seem like a likely symptom that would make DP more likely when combined with other things.


----------



## Sister Rags (Nov 10, 2010)

Synethesia - yes. Some brilliant artists, writers, musicians consider synesthesia a tremendous natural gift. I certainly understand how it can be viewed as such...but...I've had it for as long as I can remember and always felt like a lonely freak of sorts. Always thought it was so bizarre that people use hallucinogens to feel synesthetic. Haha - they can have my synesthesia : /


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

' timestamp= said:


> I have synesthesia and was wondering if anyone else with dp/dr has it. For me my sense of touch and hearing overlap and I physically feel sounds. I get electric shocks in my lower arms and fingertips and feel physical pleasure when listening to music I like. I also feel physical discomfort when listening to sounds that I do not like. I also see dates and months of the year in time lines.


Yup, I have it too! I get this weird feeling that shoots up my wrist, brought on by certain (usually positive) moods, but I've never heard of anyone else having it, or of it being a form of synesthesia. (Everyone tells me it's carpal tunnel, lol.) I do know i have color-lexical synesthesia. and woah, I have this visual calendar in my head too, and each month has its own color scheme.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

I got it a while back actually, I herd it when the sensory pathways in your brain somehow crossover like something like a malfunction, I think thats what happen aswell in Deja Vu. Going back to the synthaesia, I thought I herd a tea bag, haha.


----------

